# FMP Public Beta



## ab2525 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello all!  *tailwags*

Just wated to post about the new site I'm debuting, the Furry Music Portal. Please feel free to listen to music, play around, break things, etc. Please also post here with problems/suggestions you may have. If you have a furry artist whom you'd think would enhance the value of the FMP, please also let me know that too!

URL: (Will eventually be on port 80, once I get my lazy butt to assign another IP address to that server )

http://66.231.183.217:8080/j_acegi_security_check?j_username=guest&j_password=guest


----------



## Aden (Apr 28, 2010)

It's so...crowded.


----------



## ab2525 (Apr 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's so...crowded.



Crowded? Please do elaborate! :-D


----------



## Aden (Apr 28, 2010)

ab2525 said:


> Crowded? Please do elaborate! :-D



There are just frames everywhere. It's like the Maya interface - ton of stuff around the borders squeezing the tiny main area in the middle.

Also sweet, boyfrand's music is playing on whatever the right frame is.


----------



## ab2525 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, I see what you mean; thanks for your input. Oh, btw, his music is pretty awesome!


----------

